# M1T long term side effects?



## Tha Don (Nov 22, 2004)

obviously i'm well aware of the lethargy, shrunk nuts, painful pumps etc... which are the short term sides which most users report while on M1T, but i was thinking what would the long term effects be? has anyone researched this or have a good idea of what they may be? and how servere they may be?

ya know shit like liver probs, but also any heart probs? fertility probs? probs with bones/joints? decreasing life expectancy? etc...

just tryin to seperate the facts from the bs

thanks


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 22, 2004)

Those all are possibilities, but there are no long term studies, as it is a relatively new compound.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 22, 2004)

well long term side effects of pumping your body with testosterone then? (i assume they will be pretty similar apart from the liver issues)


----------



## Purdue Power (Nov 22, 2004)

Every person is different.  I havn't had any bloodwork or fertility tests done since my cycle, but I do know that my test levels are higher now than before the cycle.  I should prob get some bloodwork done just to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 22, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> well long term side effects of pumping your body with testosterone then? (i assume they will be pretty similar apart from the liver issues)


M1T and Test are very different, despite the similarity of the molecular formulas. To assume that the long-term health effects of one is similar to the other has no scientific foundation. I think it is only safe to assume that abuse of M1T will have negative health effects. At best, you can hope that responsible use of M1T won't have any long-term health effects, but it definitely has negative short-term effects.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 22, 2004)

With M1T you will have no libido and no testicles, but I rebound pretty quickly after PCT and have never seen any libido or erection problems. M1T is hell on your liver, so running cycles to frequently will be very bad, and if you don't give your body time to recover, you could permanently alter your natural test levels, which is why I always do time on=twice time off when it comes to M1T. But you will never know until you actually run the cycle becuase all these drugs affect people in different ways.


----------



## Purdue Power (Nov 23, 2004)

This is all why I choose to run real cycles now.  So sad to say, but it is time.  With ph/ps's being banned, you either have to take a step forward or a step back.  There is no reason to stay with the ph/ps's.


----------

